# OnePass channel changes



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

Last week I told TiVo I had an issue with setting a 1P with the new season on L&O:SVU. When I used the guide to select the program, hit select, then moved down to 1P, the channel changed. I waited a few days but it still happened. I entered a lineup form and was assigned a case number.

Now there has been another report and it's not a single show. I have the same issue with The Big Bang Theory, NCIS:LA and Castle. I only checked Monday.

So be careful when making that 1P. No help with trying my SD mirror channels, I have done daily and several forced connections. Same on my Premiere, so it's not a Roamio problem.


----------



## Chuck_IV (Jan 1, 2002)

Yes, this happened to me with NCIS. I was in the guide on episode 1 of the new season on WFSB(my local CBS) but when I went to set the One Pass, it not only changed the channel to USA Network, it didn't even give me the choice to use WFSB at first. I had to wait a couple days before it finally worked.

It seems that their fail here is not keeping the info that One Pass uses for its season passes in sync with the actual info the guide uses.

They need to fix that.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

Thanks. I thought it was just CBS, but Castle fails also.

Maybe this fix is in 20.5.2a?

Nope. New thread from Margret 20.5.2a.


----------



## PSU_Sudzi (Jun 4, 2015)

Same problem here too with SVU.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

PSU_Sudzi said:


> Same problem here too with SVU.


It is the exception, not the rule. But It's still not fixed. I had no issue with the new Daily Show after waiting a day for it to be "indexed".


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

Just installed 20.5.2a and no fix for SVU yet. Maybe by tomorrow next weeks episode will be indexed and the problem will go away.


----------



## PSU_Sudzi (Jun 4, 2015)

JoeKustra said:


> Just installed 20.5.2a and no fix for SVU yet. Maybe by tomorrow next weeks episode will be indexed and the problem will go away.


Try setting the one pass from the iOS app, I did for SVU and it allowed me to select NBC only.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

PSU_Sudzi said:


> Try setting the one pass from the iOS app, I did for SVU and it allowed me to select NBC only.


Someday. I'd need a smart phone, etc. first.


----------



## PSU_Sudzi (Jun 4, 2015)

JoeKustra said:


> Someday. I'd need a smart phone, etc. first.


What about trying to set it from TiVo online? It's basically the same as the smart phone apps?


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

PSU_Sudzi said:


> What about trying to set it from TiVo online? It's basically the same as the smart phone apps?


Then how will I know when it's fixed?


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

JoeKustra said:


> Someday. I'd need a smart phone, etc. first.


I'm wondering if the new Amazon Fire tablet ($50) might make for a handy TiVo remote control.


----------



## PSU_Sudzi (Jun 4, 2015)

JoeKustra said:


> Then how will I know when it's fixed?


Ha, I guess you won't. Myself, I've given up waiting for things to be fixed by TiVo and just try finding workarounds.


----------



## HarperVision (May 14, 2007)

PSU_Sudzi said:


> Try setting the one pass from the iOS app, I did for SVU and it allowed me to select NBC only.





JoeKustra said:


> Someday. I'd need a smart phone, etc. first.





PSU_Sudzi said:


> What about trying to set it from TiVo online? It's basically the same as the smart phone apps?


He'd need a PC, etc. first.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

HarperVision said:


> He'd need a PC, etc. first.


Has anyone tried accessing TiVo Online from a browser on their tablet or smartphone?


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

PSU_Sudzi said:


> Ha, I guess you won't. Myself, I've given up waiting for things to be fixed by TiVo and just try finding workarounds.


Always good to keep the Serenity Prayer close at hand.


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

krkaufman said:


> Has anyone tried accessing TiVo Online from a browser on their tablet or smartphone?


Yep, but it's a Win8.1 tablet . . . . But works fine.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

Still see problem with SVU and The Big Bang Theory for second week. However, Castle & NCIS:LA look ok.

update: add Grey's Anatomy and Family Guy to the weird list.


----------



## lpwcomp (May 6, 2002)

I tested using the Android app. If I try to create a 1P from the guide, the only choices for channel are the guide channel and "All". If I do via a Search, the only choice is "All".

TiVo Online has the exact same problem with "SVU" as the TiVo - no option to select either of the NBC channels.

BTW, kmttg works except for one interesting issue - It will not create a 1P for a different channel if there is already a 1P for that channel on a different TiVo.

My existing 1P for SVU on the NBC HD channel works fine.


----------



## Jed1 (Jun 18, 2013)

I ran into this with Doll & Em on HBO. Since this is a new show but not new in the US, I schedule individual recordings each week. 
I set up a single recording for this week but when I went to schedule a recording for the up coming Sunday I noticed it was showing one of the SD channels at a different time. I could not schedule a recording at all for the HD channel even though it is listed in the guide.

A skit Dave Chappelle sone on his show comes to my mind, "Everyone is f***ing up" Just put TiVo in place of everyone.
http://www.cc.com/video-clips/l1mmyz/chappelle-s-show-f--king-up---uncensored


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

It's just weird. I understand the delay in indexing a program when it appears on the last day of the guide. I expect that "not currently available" message. But I can set a recording for the show, but move down to OnePass and the channel changes. I have a ticket open but my expectations are low.


----------



## Jed1 (Jun 18, 2013)

JoeKustra said:


> It's just weird. I understand the delay in indexing a program when it appears on the last day of the guide. I expect that "not currently available" message. But I can set a recording for the show, but move down to OnePass and the channel changes. I have a ticket open but my expectations are low.


I think I had to wait until this past Thursday to schedule the following week. I know I tried a few times in the week but it would not show the HD channel as an option even though I was setting the one time recording by selecting the HD channel in that time slot.
There was another show I tried to schedule and had to same issue. I haven't had the need to set any new 1P's as I do not plan to watch any new shows.

I gave up on TiVo support as it seems like that has taken a turn for the worse since the spring.


----------



## lpwcomp (May 6, 2002)

lpwcomp said:


> BTW, kmttg works except for one interesting issue - It will not create a 1P for a different channel if there is already a 1P for that channel on a different TiVo.


I reread my post when I ad more time and I realized this sentence may be confusing.

In any case, I interpreted the results wrong. When creating a 1P via kmttg from a guide entry, even though it has drop down list for channel selection and lets you select any of the channels on which it sees an episode, when you create the 1P, it actually creates it for the guide channel. This is kmttg 1.1p, so it may be fixed in 2.0.


----------



## ertyu (Nov 4, 2003)

I saw this too. Redid the same thing after 20.5.2a and it worked as expected.


----------



## Eogen (Sep 22, 2015)

I have only had roamios for 4 hours, and already I hate them. I've been a Tivo-Bigot since my first Series 1. But this is ridiculous!

In the guide -- The middle is scheduled on Channel 6. I select 'record this episode' -- works fine. I select 'create a onepass' and Channel 6 is not even an option for me -- even though I am selecting onepass from the lineup entry on Channel 6!

Come on Tivo! -- This is your basic bread and butter! You've cut out things like 'reliably recording shows' and being able to have two season passes for the same show on different channels with different retention periods.

I can't be the only one who wants to keep all new episodes until I delete them, but have a bunch of old episodes laying around, too.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

Eogen said:


> I have only had roamios for 4 hours, ...
> 
> I select 'create a onepass' and Channel 6 is not even an option for me -- even though I am selecting onepass from the lineup entry on Channel 6!


Likely just not populated with the needed data, yet.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

Eogen said:


> In the guide -- The middle is scheduled on Channel 6. I select 'record this episode' -- works fine. I select 'create a onepass' and Channel 6 is not even an option for me -- even though I am selecting onepass from the lineup entry on Channel 6!


Are other channels selectable? Such as CW, Hallmark, ABC Family, Fox? If so you are in the right thread. I see that when I select ABC Season 7. I can also select ABC, but it's not the default.


----------



## Eogen (Sep 22, 2015)

krkaufman said:


> Likely just not populated with the needed data, yet.


Same issue exists in TiVo Online. Unless TiVo Online is actually connecting to my roamio to display the same missing data, I think that its unlikely.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

Eogen said:


> Same issue exists in TiVo Online. Unless TiVo Online is actually connecting to my roamio to display the same missing data, I think that its unlikely.


Keep in mind that this issue does not affect everyone. My guess is that there are two data centers and only one is causing the problem. It's only a guess. It does affect Roamio and Premiere the same.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

Eogen said:


> Same issue exists in TiVo Online. Unless TiVo Online is actually connecting to my roamio to display the same missing data, *I think that its unlikely.*


edit: Reviewing the whole thread, I'd lean towards your conclusion.


----------



## Eogen (Sep 22, 2015)

JoeKustra said:


> Are other channels selectable? Such as CW, Hallmark, ABC Family, Fox? If so you are in the right thread. I see that when I select ABC Season 7. I can also select ABC, but it's not the default.


Yes, that is correct -- there are many other channels that are showing old repeats of 'The Middle' but not the new episodes.


----------



## Eogen (Sep 22, 2015)

JoeKustra said:


> Keep in mind that this issue does not affect everyone. My guess is that there are two data centers and only one is causing the problem. It's only a guess. It does affect Roamio and Premiere the same.


I would be more likely to believe that there is one data source, and that data source is missing my local channel/service provider details for this particular show.

Actually, my guess is that in the old "Season Pass" model, the rule to record a show was no more than 'on specified channel, record show whose name matches X'. (Plus some other optional criteria)

In the new "One Pass" model, they are maintaining a centralized database of what every show is. They then are having to establish a relationship between any episode, on any channel, that is that same show (and not just something that is named the same.) They have to do this with netflix, and amazon, and hulu, and youtube, to make sure other identically named "stuff" does not appear on your Tivo. This math is much harder to do, and get consistently correct.

Of course, that is only *my* guess as a computer scientist.

As a TiVo customer, they just have to get this basic *&^% right, consistently, or give up. The thing is -- anything other than 'record exactly what I tell you' is just gravy. You aren't giving me good service if you give me gravy but fail to give me the meat and potatoes that you previously did.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

Eogen said:


> I would be more likely to believe that there is one data source, and that data source is missing my local channel/service provider details for this particular show.


Just forced a connection. The new 1P for 10/4 looks ok on CBS. It also removed the 1P duplicate for Code Black on Saturday night. I had to wait five minutes for the index to complete.

I still can't set a 1P for Criminal Minds on CBS.


----------



## Jonathan_S (Oct 23, 2001)

Eogen said:


> I would be more likely to believe that there is one data source, and that data source is missing my local channel/service provider details for this particular show.
> 
> Actually, my guess is that in the old "Season Pass" model, the rule to record a show was no more than 'on specified channel, record show whose name matches X'. (Plus some other optional criteria)
> 
> In the new "One Pass" model, they are maintaining a centralized database of what every show is. They then are having to establish a relationship between any episode, on any channel, that is that same show (and not just something that is named the same.) They have to do this with netflix, and amazon, and hulu, and youtube, to make sure other identically named "stuff" does not appear on your Tivo. This math is much harder to do, and get consistently correct.


No even under the old season pass model the season pass was linked to the show's show ID in the extended guide data; not it's name.

Networks could rename shows without breaking the season pass (but shows like Survivor kept changing their ID every season so those SP's broke anyway; so the theoretical ability didn't always work out in practice).

That also allowed TiVo to distinguish between different shows with the same name (say Battlestar Galactica from 1978 vs Battlestar Galactica from 2005; despite identical names a season pass for repeats of the former would not record repeats of the later).
It's only wishlists that match against the displayed name.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

Jonathan_S said:


> Networks could rename shows without breaking the season pass (but shows like Survivor kept changing their ID every season so those SP's broke anyway; so the theoretical ability didn't always work out in practice).


I guess that's why the new Daily Show is acting like the old Daily Show. Repeats on Monday are back in the To Do List.


----------



## innocentfreak (Aug 25, 2001)

Has anyone tried using KMTTG to set a OnePass with their specific channel or under view upcoming trying to create a OnePass from the listing on the channel they want? You can even just pick Episodes and then the current season and try from that screen.

I realize it should just work, but this may be a possible workaround.


----------



## lpwcomp (May 6, 2002)

This problem is even worse than I thought. I had an existing 1P for N.C.I.S. for the CBS HD channel (809 on my Comcast). I went to watch tonight's episode and it had recorded the SD channel (9). Checked the 1P and it was set to record the SD channel. I know I didn't change it. The TiVo would not let me alter it back to the HD channel.

What in the *#&% have they done?


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

I went to TiVo Online today. I went to the shows. In an alphabetic listing, Criminal Minds is missing. I guess that's why I can't set a 1P for CBS yet.


----------



## steve771 (Dec 30, 2011)

Onepass seriously sucks. Why Tivo forces buggy software on us is beyond me. 

Is there any way to get Tivo to allow us to revert back to the old style, season pass?


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

steve771 said:


> Onepass seriously sucks. Why Tivo forces buggy software on us is beyond me.
> 
> Is there any way to get Tivo to allow us to revert back to the old style, season pass?


Not going to happen. TiVo CS told me to use Live Guide and set the recording channel to All. That would not be good.

I do see that Criminal Minds has a red circle next to it with the Live Guide. Does that mean something? I normally use the grid.


----------



## lpwcomp (May 6, 2002)

JoeKustra said:


> Not going to happen. TiVo CS told me to use Live Guide and set the recording channel to All. That would not be good.
> 
> I do see that Criminal Minds has a red circle next to it with the Live Guide. Does that mean something? I normally use the grid.


A red circle normally means that it is currently being recorded.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

lpwcomp said:


> A red circle normally means that it is currently being recorded.


Thanks. I guess that's broken too.


----------



## PSU_Sudzi (Jun 4, 2015)

JoeKustra said:


> Not going to happen. TiVo CS told me to use Live Guide and set the recording channel to All. That would not be good.
> 
> I do see that Criminal Minds has a red circle next to it with the Live Guide. Does that mean something? I normally use the grid.


I can set a one pass to Criminal Minds in CBS, maybe its been fixed and that's why it's recording for you?


----------



## lpwcomp (May 6, 2002)

PSU_Sudzi said:


> I can set a one pass to Criminal Minds in CBS, maybe its been fixed and that's why it's recording for you?


It isn't on CBS until next Wednesday.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

I started this thread, so despite it being a double post, I need to post a happy ending. It's a stupid work around, but it seems to work. Here's what I found:

I tried something yesterday that worked. I created a 1P for Criminal Minds from the guide after the data from 10/7 appeared. I set it for All channels and it indicated, since I said HD Only, that there were no upcoming episodes. That's ok, it always says that for a new item. But, the To Do List then indicated 2 episodes, even though there was no green check on that 10/7 episode.

This morning I saw the guide had two check marks for 10/7. I went to the 1P Manager and it let me select CBS for the channel. This is really a back door way, but it worked. BTW, even though my default is HD Only and the 1P said HD Only, when I selected CBS, that changed to HD If Possible. There is no end to this. 

Minor Note: the Message on 9/18 is identical to the message on 7/29. If this is 1P getting better, I shudder to think of it getting worse.

Minor thought. This may be related to the early season passes for new programs being set to All. Aside from that being illogical (as if TiVo doesn't know my network channels), I did set a 1P for Supergirl. It's grayed out, since it's not on until 10/26, but I bet I can change it to CBS when it does hit the guide.


----------



## lpwcomp (May 6, 2002)

JoeKustra said:


> Minor thought. This may be related to the early season passes for new programs being set to All. Aside from that being illogical (as if TiVo doesn't know my network channels), I did set a 1P for Supergirl. It's grayed out, since it's not on until 10/26, but I bet I can change it to CBS when it does hit the guide.


The TiVo *doesn't* know what channel(s) it will be on.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

lpwcomp said:


> The TiVo *doesn't* know what channel(s) it will be on.


Yeah, you're right. I keep forgetting how stupid the TiVo has grown.


----------



## lpwcomp (May 6, 2002)

JoeKustra said:


> Yeah, you're right. I keep forgetting how stupid the TiVo has grown.


How is this an example of it "growing" stupid?


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

lpwcomp said:


> How is this an example of it "growing" stupid?


You're right. When it comes to the guide to 1P to To Do List, it's already stupid.


----------



## lpwcomp (May 6, 2002)

JoeKustra said:


> You're right. When it comes to the guide to 1P to To Do List, it's already stupid.


*sigh* The ability to create an SP/1P for a series not in the guide is a fairly recent addition. It simply does not have the information needed to create a channel specific entry.


----------



## Eogen (Sep 22, 2015)

lpwcomp said:


> *sigh* The ability to create an SP/1P for a series not in the guide is a fairly recent addition. It simply does not have the information needed to create a channel specific entry.


Yes, but it *does* have the information needed. The episode is in the guide. In fact, you can select the episode in the guide, and select 'create a one-pass' for that program, but the program/channel that you selected one-pass from is not on the list.


----------



## Eogen (Sep 22, 2015)

http://www.knodel.net/photodump/Tivo.jpg shows the issue. You can see there that the show I have selected from the guide is on channel 10, but that 17 is the lowest channel that OnePass thinks is an option. (There is no WBNS option in the list of channels.)


----------



## lpwcomp (May 6, 2002)

Eogen said:


> Yes, but it *does* have the information needed. The episode is in the guide. In fact, you can select the episode in the guide, and select 'create a one-pass' for that program, but the program/channel that you selected one-pass from is not on the list.


Try to keep up. We were talking about when you create a 1P for a series that is _*not*_ yet in the guide.


----------



## ej42137 (Feb 16, 2014)

JoeKustra said:


> Last week I told TiVo I had an issue with setting a 1P with the new season on L&O:SVU. When I used the guide to select the program, hit select, then moved down to 1P, the channel changed. I waited a few days but it still happened. I entered a lineup form and was assigned a case number.
> 
> Now there has been another report and it's not a single show. I have the same issue with The Big Bang Theory, NCIS:LA and Castle. I only checked Monday.
> 
> So be careful when making that 1P. No help with trying my SD mirror channels, I have done daily and several forced connections. Same on my Premiere, so it's not a Roamio problem.





lpwcomp said:


> Try to keep up. We were talking about when you create a 1P for a series that is _*not*_ yet in the guide.


If so, you were drifting the thread. Eogen is providing an example of the thread topic.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

ej42137 said:


> If so, you were drifting the thread. Eogen is providing an example of the thread topic.


Thanks. You got to that before I did. That issue of "not currently available" has been there for a long time and gets fixed after a day or two. The channel issue is new to me (and others) and doesn't fix itself. I have found, like I posted, that using "all", then trying the correct channel, does work after a while. I figure that the TiVo box knows my CBS channel, zap2it.com knows my CBS channel and TiVo Online knows my CBS channel. Only the 1P has a problem. It continues to "meet expectations".


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

ej42137 said:


> If so, you were drifting the thread. Eogen is providing an example of the thread topic.


Yes, it's very important if somebody asks a second question in a thread NOT TO RESPOND. Because obviously TiVo people are too dumb to keep more than one thought in their head at a time.


----------



## cherry ghost (Sep 13, 2005)

Eogen said:


> http://www.knodel.net/photodump/Tivo.jpg shows the issue. You can see there that the show I have selected from the guide is on channel 10, but that 17 is the lowest channel that OnePass thinks is an option. (There is no WBNS option in the list of channels.)


And if you go to the right "10" isn't an option? If I select the next Big Bang Theory on CBS(189) in the guide and go to set up a 1P, it defaults to channel 190, which is the next airing. As I move the channel choices to the right, it goes in order of next airing - 190, 219, 184, 189, All. 189 is last because it's almost a week away.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

cherry ghost said:


> And if you go to the right "10" isn't an option? If I select the next Big Bang Theory on CBS(189) in the guide and go to set up a 1P, it defaults to channel 190, which is the next airing. As I move the channel choices to the right, it goes in order of next airing - 190, 219, 184, 189, All. 189 is last because it's almost a week away.


That's very interesting. I see a similar sequence with this program. It seems the fact that the channel I'm on and that I want "new" doesn't matter anymore. Nice catch.


----------



## lpwcomp (May 6, 2002)

ej42137 said:


> If so, you were drifting the thread. Eogen is providing an example of the thread topic.





JoeKustra said:


> Thanks. You got to that before I did. That issue of "not currently available" has been there for a long time and gets fixed after a day or two.


The "thread drift", which of course _*never*_ happens in the TCF , happened because I responded to something that JoeKustra posted.


----------



## Eogen (Sep 22, 2015)

cherry ghost said:


> And if you go to the right "10" isn't an option?.


That is correct. As I stated, there are no WBNS channels available to select. (There are three... Analog, digital, and HD that should be listed.). Channel 10 was just the one that I selected Create OnePass from, which is why its on the screen.


----------



## steve771 (Dec 30, 2011)

JoeKustra said:


> That's very interesting. I see a similar sequence with this program. It seems the fact that the channel I'm on and that I want "new" doesn't matter anymore. Nice catch.


Yep, the whole Onepass thing is just a hot mess. The idea of creating a onepass w/ default options is, well... I want THOSE on the PRIMARY (i.e. 'new') broadcast channel, not repeat after repeat. 

Y'know, I would have recommended a Tivo to anyone before the Onepass screw over. Tivo has fiddled with something that was their core... this isn't a minor issue. I think all these things are popping now because with the start of the new seasons, people are getting unpleasantly surprised.


----------



## MLM1 (Apr 26, 2008)

I just discovered this problem. My wife said, "hey, what happened to Big Bang Theory?" We had a onepass for it on our local CBS HD station, and we definitely saw the first episode of this season, but we haven't seen any other episodes since then. Looking through the onepass manager, Big Bang was gone. I didn't delete it and my wife says she didn't either.

So we tried to set up a new onepass, and it won't let us select only the local CBS station, it will only let us choose TBS, the local myTV channel or "all." Even though next week's CBS showing is in the guide. I also tried setting it through TiVo online, but the same problem there.

However I was able to modify the onepass for CBS only using kmttg.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

I thought that was fixed. I guess not or maybe you just didn't notice it for a few weeks?


----------



## MLM1 (Apr 26, 2008)

JoeKustra said:


> I thought that was fixed. I guess not or maybe you just didn't notice it for a few weeks?


It's still not fixed for us, we're running 20.5.2a. I have a Roamio basic. I spent a half hour trying to get a new onepass to record CBS only. Rebooted and all that stuff. kmttg is the only thing that worked, but I didn't try the iOS app. We also have no idea why the existing Big Bang Theory onepass disappeared. I'm also getting error C501 on What to Watch Now, this has been going on for at least a few days, but my wife said that was working OK last week.


----------



## amybang (May 27, 2015)

I have that problem too. It will record the CBS one if I tell it to get all episodes but only new eps only. I thought the problem was that there were too many channels all showing repeats and it only let me pick from the first 5 or so and my CBS channel was too far down the list.


----------



## MLM1 (Apr 26, 2008)

amybang said:


> I have that problem too. It will record the CBS one if I tell it to get all episodes but only new eps only. I thought the problem was that there were too many channels all showing repeats and it only let me pick from the first 5 or so and my CBS channel was too far down the list.


I think you are right. I checked Family Guy, which is on four stations (eight if you count SD and HD), but the on-screen UI only lets me choose from six of them. The FOX SD channel is the lowest numbered channel but it is not on the list, and neither is the HD channel.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

We should have 20.5.4 soon. Maybe it's fixed there. Nobody ever responded to my post on the TiVo support forum. I do remember the TBBT was one of the first to have the problem.


----------



## belfert (Nov 15, 2007)

My problem with OnePass is it has been defaulting to the SD version of the channel even though I was on the HD channel in the guide when I setup the OnePass. I can easily change the channel to the HD one, but I have to remember to do that for each new OnePass.

Before I realized OnePass was doing this I was wondering why a new show looked so bad and finally realized it was recording in SD. I never watch anything in SD these days.


----------



## ej42137 (Feb 16, 2014)

amybang said:


> I have that problem too. It will record the CBS one if I tell it to get all episodes but only new eps only. I thought the problem was that there were too many channels all showing repeats and it only let me pick from the first 5 or so and my CBS channel was too far down the list.


I was able to reproduce your problem, and I found a circumvention.

My BBT One Pass has been on my TiVo for a long time and continues to record just fine. But if I go to my other Roamio and try to create a BBT OP I have the problem; I can't set the OP to the CBS affiliate HD channel because it only lets me choose from the first four channels it finds or pick all channels, and there are more than four channels with BBT episodes in the channel list before you get to the CBS HD channel.

I then went to the channel settings and (temporarily) marked those four channels that were getting in the way as "not received" in the Channel List; when I went back to the OP the CBS HD channel was in the select list and I could choose it for the OP. So although this is a real problem, there is a work-around.

I suspect this is just another artifact of the change that caused a OP created from the a channel entry in the guide not to default to that channel.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

belfert said:


> My problem with OnePass is it has been defaulting to the SD version of the channel even though I was on the HD channel in the guide when I setup the OnePass. I can easily change the channel to the HD one, but I have to remember to do that for each new OnePass.
> 
> Before I realized OnePass was doing this I was wondering why a new show looked so bad and finally realized it was recording in SD. I never watch anything in SD these days.


Two ways to fix that. Disable the SD channels and set the default to Get in HD If Possible. Change the guide to "My Channels" (or Favorites).


----------



## HerronScott (Jan 1, 2002)

ej42137 said:


> I was able to reproduce your problem, and I found a circumvention.
> 
> My BBT One Pass has been on my TiVo for a long time and continues to record just fine. But if I go to my other Roamio and try to create a BBT OP I have the problem; I can't set the OP to the CBS affiliate HD channel because it only lets me choose from the first four channels it finds or pick all channels, and there are more than four channels with BBT episodes in the channel list before you get to the CBS HD channel.
> 
> ...


Boy that's an odd one. Definitely open a case with TiVo on this one!

Scott


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

HerronScott said:


> Boy that's an odd one. Definitely open a case with TiVo on this one!
> 
> Scott


I tried.
https://forums.tivo.com/pe/action/f...D=11268646&channelID=10&portalPageId=10432560


----------



## ej42137 (Feb 16, 2014)

JoeKustra said:


> I tried.
> https://forums.tivo.com/pe/action/f...D=11268646&channelID=10&portalPageId=10432560


From his response, I don't think the TiVo guy really got an understanding of issue from your problem description. You might explain more of the details, like more than four channels showing L&O and not being able to display more than four channels in the One Pass channel menu.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

ej42137 said:


> From his response, I don't think the TiVo guy really got an understanding of issue from your problem description. You might explain more of the details, like more than four channels showing L&O and not being able to display more than four channels in the One Pass channel menu.


I only saw one response and it was not from TiVo. It was from someone who understands the issue from other posts like http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=10639811#post10639811.


----------



## cherry ghost (Sep 13, 2005)

MLM1 said:


> I think you are right. I checked Family Guy, which is on four stations (eight if you count SD and HD), but the on-screen UI only lets me choose from six of them. The FOX SD channel is the lowest numbered channel but it is not on the list, and neither is the HD channel.


The list of channels available for a OnePass is not from low to high, but next air time. If your local Fox doesn't have Family Guy reruns, you're not going to see it in the list until you get closer to Sunday.

Also, I'd bet if you eliminate one of your SD channels, making the number of channels seven rather than eight, the list will show you five rather than six.


----------



## rcr2 (Feb 3, 2007)

So I just got my Roamio Pro today from the black friday special, and went to re-populate all the Season Passes I had from on my HD.. and I had the same problem. Couldn't find the 'Network channel' for a bunch of shows (Middle, Modern Family, etc.. just TNT, TBS and so forth) (East coast - they are on network Channel 7 / 507 on Verizon FIOS). After this thread and fiddling around, it seems like it won't 'know' there is a channel to select if there is a queue of more than 50 shows upcoming (maybe 75 - I didn't bother counting) and that channel is not in one of those 50 shows.

This is in addition to the channel not showing to be selected if it is not in the downloaded guide data.

So, two issues, actually.

If you have a very popular show that is in massive syndication for repeats, you will have difficulty finding the normal network channel that the latest new shows and season are on. Choosing 'new only' or limiting to a certain season won't work either.. 

Removing the SD overlapping channels works because it removes 'true duplicates' and makes it more likely that there won't be so many repeats that your network channel showing gets pushed past whatever the queue limit is.

You'd think a simple pivot-table approach would work for TiVo, where it would offer all channels that it is expected to be broadcast on, even if it isn't in queue or showing up past the queue. 

It looks like they short-cutted the 'available channel' selection by taking a sample of the upcoming showings, and pulling the channels from there. Which seems like more work than necessary, since they should have a table somewhere that has the show to channel association already. Ah well. 

Got rid of my SD channels and worked it that way.


----------



## innocentfreak (Aug 25, 2001)

rcr2 said:


> So I just got my Roamio Pro today from the black friday special, and went to re-populate all the Season Passes I had from on my HD.. and I had the same problem. Couldn't find the 'Network channel' for a bunch of shows (Middle, Modern Family, etc.. just TNT, TBS and so forth) (East coast - they are on network Channel 7 / 507 on Verizon FIOS). After this thread and fiddling around, it seems like it won't 'know' there is a channel to select if there is a queue of more than 50 shows upcoming (maybe 75 - I didn't bother counting) and that channel is not in one of those 50 shows.


If you just set it up today, it may not be finished indexing. You would also need to force multiple calls to download the latest update and the rest of the guide data since the first call only downloads around 24 hours so you can get started immediately.


----------



## rcr2 (Feb 3, 2007)

innocentfreak said:


> If you just set it up today, it may not be finished indexing. You would also need to force multiple calls to download the latest update and the rest of the guide data since the first call only downloads around 24 hours so you can get started immediately.


I had plenty of guide data and had force-downloaded a few times. User since TiVo1 here. If anything, the guide data is the other side of the coin issue - since for popular shows with a lot of upcoming shows (due to syndication) the channel ('main network channel' with only new shows) can't be found - there seems to be a limit on how many shows forward are used for OnePass channel choosing.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

rcr2 said:


> I had plenty of guide data and had force-downloaded a few times. User since TiVo1 here. If anything, the guide data is the other side of the coin issue - since for popular shows with a lot of upcoming shows (due to syndication) the channel ('main network channel' with only new shows) can't be found - there seems to be a limit on how many shows forward are used for OnePass channel choosing.


This thread started just before the new fall season. At that time some of the shows, including new episodes of those examples you mentioned, could not be selected. That eventually fixed itself, and the channel used in the guide for the program began to be the default and it worked again. With the Recording option set to "New" you should default to the channel you are on now. Since that has started working there are fewer posts, but a new box/user can run into this issue because of the 28-day rule. It sucks, true, but it doesn't last. It's speculated that it's a side affect of the 1P addition, now counting streaming episodes. With those also disabled, you may find the 1P starts working like the old SP.


----------



## cherry ghost (Sep 13, 2005)

rcr2 said:


> After this thread and fiddling around, it seems like it won't 'know' there is a channel to select if there is a queue of more than 50 shows upcoming (maybe 75 - I didn't bother counting) and that channel is not in one of those 50 shows.


That's a good observation and would explain why some shows have fewer channels to choose from than others.


----------

